# Get feed back from the encoder of the dc motor ??



## A.SHAWKY (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
..
أرجو المساعدة من أهل التخصص وذوى الخبره
..
فى مجال المواتير وماكينات الcnc
>>
حيث تواجهنا مشكلة 
وهى :-

get feed back from the encoder of the dc motor
..
أفيدونا أفــادكم الله
..​


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي المشكلة؟


----------



## A.SHAWKY (4 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ما هي المشكلة؟



*المشكله هى عدم معرفتنا لكيفية أخذ فييد باك من الانكودر الخاص بموتور الــ dc
لاستخدامه فى ماكينة cnc*​


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخي، وكيف تتوقع من الآخرين أن يساعدوك وأنت لم تذكر أي معلومة مفيدة؟
هل تريد إجابة على قدر ما ذكرته من معلومات؟
حسنا، الحل هو توصيل الكابل الخاص بالإنكودر إلى جهاز التحكم أو إلى الدرايف!!!
نعم لا يمكن منحك إجابة أفضل من هذا دون أن تذكر معلومات إضافية!!
ما هو نوع الإنكودر؟
ما هو نوع الدرايف؟
ما هو نوع جهاز التحكم؟
هل تتم قراءة إشارة الإنكودر في الدرايف أم في جهاز التحكم؟
هل المحرك به تاكوميتر أم لا؟
وأي معلومة أخرى ذات صلة

كيف تتوقع من الآخرين أن يساعدوك وهم لا يعرفون أي شيء؟؟
بانتظار توضيح المشكلة!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

صححححححححححححححححح يا زملكاوي 

نرجوا من الاخ امدادنا بمعلومات أكثر حتى نستطيع مساعدته


----------



## A.SHAWKY (6 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​*


zamalkawi قال:


> يا أخي، وكيف تتوقع من الآخرين أن يساعدوك وأنت لم تذكر أي معلومة مفيدة؟
> هل تريد إجابة على قدر ما ذكرته من معلومات؟
> حسنا، الحل هو توصيل الكابل الخاص بالإنكودر إلى جهاز التحكم أو إلى الدرايف!!!
> نعم لا يمكن منحك إجابة أفضل من هذا دون أن تذكر معلومات إضافية!!
> ...


*السؤال بصوره أوضح
حضرتك احنا بنشترى مواتير مستعمله
وبيكون جاى معاها انكودر ديجيتال
الخرج بتاعه pulses with frequency 5Mhz
الانكودر الديجيتال ده
عاوز أوصله بـ pic 16f877
وآخد من عليها قراءات*​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
طالع هذا الرابط، فربما تجد فيه ما تريد
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011782


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أغسطس 2011)

a.shawky قال:


> الخرج بتاعه pulses with frequency 5mhz



ما المقصود بهذه العبارة؟


----------

